# Introducing Hadassah!



## leelee805 (Mar 1, 2010)

We welcomed Jack's Ebony Reina Haddasah (Haddie) to our home yeaterday. At eight weeks old she uses her pooty patch like a pro! I am doing alot of redirecting when it comes to what she is and is Not allowed to chew on... She is so black that it is difficult to take a picture where I can differentiate her eyes from the fur around them! :biggrin1:


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Welcome Haddie. Black with just eyes, she is a doll. very good photo


----------



## Maxmom (Jul 22, 2008)

I love that name! Welcome! Pictures!!!


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

I can't wait to see her. She sounds like a gem! I commisserate with you on how hard it is to capture the face on a black dog. It takes a bit more work than the white faces!


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

Welcome Haddie.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome!


----------



## firefly (Aug 8, 2009)

she is very very cute!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Welcome! Haddie is so cute! I love the black ones


----------



## Wildflower (Dec 6, 2009)

Welcome! She is beautiful!


----------



## ls-indy (Apr 10, 2008)

Welcome Haddie! We use K-9 grass - and it works great. No accidents in our house!


----------



## hav2 (Feb 26, 2010)

Welcome!!! Haddie is a very cute name!


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

welcome to the forum. Haddie is adorable.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Welcome to the forum - Haddie is adorable!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Adorable pup and adorable name. :welcome:


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Very cute!!


----------



## leelee805 (Mar 1, 2010)

Quick question... Haddie eats on the run...She will grab a mouthful of kibble, then walk away from her dish, food falling out all around her, then she stops...chomps on whatever is left in her mouth and returns to the bowl or whatever is on the floor on her way to the bowl. Is this normal? Why is she doing that?


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

:welcome: I can so relate to the difficulty of photographing black dogs. I hardly ever get a good hoto: of Tori.

As to your question regarding Haddie's approach to eating. Yes, it is very normal for Havs to take food from the bowl and go elsewhere to eat it. My Tori would always tip her bowl, spill the food on the floor, then eat it :frusty: Why? Your guess is as good as mine


----------



## davetgabby (Dec 29, 2007)

It's fairly normal. It's a degree of food guarding. Quite often dogs will take food away to eat it, so others don't get it. Just keep an eye on her to make sure she doesn't get too protective of her food.


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

Welcome to the forum. She's a cutie. I too know how difficult it is to get a good picture of a black dog. The pictures just don't do them justice.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Milo always eats like that. He grabs a mouthful and takes off, to finish it in a private (or not so private) spot. Bailey plants himself at the bowl and chows down.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Tucker also likes to take his kibble out of the bowl first. He used to drop it anywhere within a few feet radius, but now I've seem to have convinced him to at least keep it on the rug I put his food and water on. He then pushes the pieces around until he decides which one to eat... a few still end up on the carpet, though.


----------



## leelee805 (Mar 1, 2010)

Thanks so much for all your responses! Last night she scared the life out of me b/c after two days of getting up every hour to potty...She slept from 10pm to 3 am! I used my cell phone light to see if she was still breathing! Geez! :crazy:


----------



## leelee805 (Mar 1, 2010)

Today Haddie discovered her first earwig crawling on the carpet! She followed it SO intently it was hilarious! Like inspector! Hubby held her back a little but she would NOT take her eye off it. I finally "rescued" the critter who I imagine was having a mini earwig heart attack! LOL! :boink:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

leelee805 said:


> Thanks so much for all your responses! Last night she scared the life out of me b/c after two days of getting up every hour to potty...She slept from 10pm to 3 am! I used my cell phone light to see if she was still breathing! Geez! :crazy:


It's like having a newborn baby in the house again, worrying over every little thing. She's beautiful!


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

leelee805 said:


> Today Haddie discovered her first earwig crawling on the carpet! She followed it SO intently it was hilarious! Like inspector! Hubby held her back a little but she would NOT take her eye off it. I finally "rescued" the critter who I imagine was having a mini earwig heart attack! LOL! :boink:


That is so funny. My girls will have a fit if they see a bug or spider. Smarty jumps all around it and Galen tries to paw it.


----------

